# Punk And Miz DO NOT LIKE eachother!



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I didn't know they legit hated each other before. That promo did look a bit awkward.

There were parts where the subtitles of the exchange between the both would be like _"asdahagfsdhafdgjadjsahdsf"_


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

That sort of intensity is what has been missing since the AE pretty much.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Miz is a good mic worker, but not a good babyface, Punk murdered him.

I think there was a lot of legit frustration and jealousy on Punk's behalf when Miz was being pushed over him a couple of years ago, and it's justified, Punk is miles better than Miz. I don't think they hate eachother though, Miz appeared on Punk's DVD, which Punk apparently had full control over. I think management just told them to go out there and not hold back.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Punk thought he should be in that WM spot and was airing old grievances because years later, he's still butthurt about it. 

I don't even get why he'd put heat on him and Miz, when the feud is him and Ryback. Sell the ppv main-event, you idiot! 

Miz was just a mechanism to create another CMPunk/Shield/Ryback clusterfuck.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

Punk has legit animosity towards Miz for getting that Wrestlemania main event and all that publicity way, way before he deserved it, when Punk felt he did. When heel Punk cuts a promo (like the famous one) about resenting Cena, you can substitute Cena for Miz for IRL Punk's actual feelings. Apparently he doesn't like the person, either. Made for a fun segment, but by gawd kang Miz sucks as a face.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Miz wasn't blindsided at all he clearly handled his own.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

CHIcagoMade95 said:


> Miz wasn't blindsided at all he clearly handled his own.


I wouldn't call "YOUR MOM OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO" handling one's own. Miz is out of his depth and in the wrong role right now.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I've always heard they didn't like one another and had true heat. The true heat and bad blood showed tonight.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Davion McCool said:


> I wouldn't call "YOUR MOM OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO" handling one's own. Miz is out of his depth and in the wrong role right now.


The crowd disagrees with you.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

I said it many times,Punk/Miz could be a wonderful feud if happen.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

CHIcagoMade95 said:


> The crowd disagrees with you.


the crowd was just as appalled as the rest of us at how poorly Miz actually did. The only reason it didn't go completely to shits is because Punk is that good of a heel.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Ppl that hate Punk will say he crossed the line or he's butthurt and ppl that like Punk will think it was awesome.

Was a decent segment, crowd was so dead during it but what would u expect during a lie detector segment. Punk was harsh as hell l, but hearing Miz say ur momma sucks or something in thag nature as a comeback almost made me change the channel. was that really his comeback as a face? I thought Miz was good on the mic and even great sometimes but im at the point where I think Punk would slaughter Miz if it just was a war of words.


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Turbo Man Prime said:


> Ppl that hate Punk will say he crossed the line or he's butthurt and ppl that like Punk will think it was awesome.
> 
> Was a decent segment, crowd was so dead during it but what coukd u expect during a lie detector segment. Punk was harsh as hell l, but hearing Miz say ur momma sucks or something in thag nature as a comeback almost made me change the channel. was that really his comeback as a face? I thought Miz was good on the mic and even great sometimes but im at the point where I think Punk would slaughter Miz if it just was a war of words.


I agree that exchange was completely one sided. Miz was trying to take heat off himself by dissing Paul Heyman, he didn't even have a mic to defend himself. I'm sure Heyman would have a field day on dissing the Miz if given the chance. The Sheild interfering was predictable, but that saved the segment.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Blommen said:


> the crowd was just as appalled as the rest of us at how poorly Miz actually did. The only reason it didn't go completely to shits is because Punk is that good of a heel.


tbh the crowd was dead for the entire segment it was boring as hell.

The only reason it didn't go to shits is because of the Shield, Ryback & D-Bry & Kane.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

CHIcagoMade95 said:


> The crowd disagrees with you.


You're kidding, right? The crowd couldn't find a fuck to give about Miz for most of the night, which made CM Punk saying 'Cheer Miz more, just THAT much more hilarious'. A few kids thinking 'Your Mom' was funny doesn't justify your argument. Miz hyping his own 'Mom' joke was just cringe inducing and louder than any reaction he got from it.

I'll give Miz credit that he kept the intensity of the promo where it should have been but 'I wasn't listening' or 'Your Mom', that's bush league. 

EDIT:



> tbh the crowd was dead for the entire segment it was boring as hell.


Oh, NOW, the crowd was dead for most of the night, what a convenient truth to bring up after you acted like the crowd thought Miz was great. Pick a lane.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

you think he doesn't like the MIZ just wait until he starts his segments with the rock ..then you'll see massive jealousy lol


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

Turbo Man Prime said:


> Punk was harsh as hell l, but hearing Miz say ur momma sucks or something in thag nature as a comeback almost made me change the channel. was that really his comeback as a face? I thought Miz was good on the mic and even great sometimes but im at the point where I think Punk would slaughter Miz if it just was a war of words.


Miz clearly didnt expect Punk to say any of that.

If Miz was prepared it wouldve been a different story.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

CHIcagoMade95 said:


> The crowd disagrees with you.


The crowd was full of fucking marks. Didn't you hear the beginning segment with the Shield? The idiots were chanting for Cena in a segment he has nothing to do with. Screw em, the teenage girls and stupid little kids are part of the reason the product is crap right now.

When I was growing up watching wrestling, I dealt with seeing my favorites turn heel, and it didn't make me stop buying merchandise, it didn't crush my soul or devastate my emotions. I dealt with it, and moved on. I either fell in love with a new babyface, or found something about the bad guy I liked.

Sheltering these stupid little kids, all who are of the Justin Bieber, Call of Duty and Twilight generation, is just creating a bunch of little wussies and annoying little pricks.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

JohnnyC55 said:


> Miz clearly didnt expect Punk to say any of that.
> 
> If Miz was prepared it wouldve been a different story.


Well then he isnt witty like many on the roster then. Im sure Ziggler would have fired back better or even Alex Riley who was great when with Miz. That ur mom joke was awful.


----------



## Apollosol (Jan 3, 2012)

Smoogle said:


> you think he doesn't like the MIZ just wait until he starts his segments with the rock ..then you'll see massive jealousy lol


Hah! Buddy, Punk picks his fights. And if he doesn't, Rock is gonna shove his boot up his ass.

Punk went after the Miz cause he's the Miz. Miz did get blind-sided. All of you posers would have been blind-sided. Unprofessional to say the least.

Kind believe one-sided insults is regarded as great TV. That was just hella awkward.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

Miz probably knew what Punk was going to say and agreed to it, CM Punk did his job really well, this thread is evidence


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

TheKaiser said:


> The crowd was full of fucking marks. Didn't you hear the beginning segment with the Shield? The idiots were chanting for Cena in a segment he has nothing to do with. Screw em, the teenage girls and stupid little kids are part of the reason the product is crap right now.
> 
> When I was growing up watching wrestling, I dealt with seeing my favorites turn heel, and it didn't make me stop buying merchandise, it didn't crush my soul or devastate my emotions. I dealt with it, and moved on. I either fell in love with a new babyface, or found something about the bad guy I liked.
> 
> Sheltering these stupid little kids, all who are of the Justin Bieber, Call of Duty and Twilight generation, is just creating a bunch of little wussies and annoying little pricks.


AMEN friend. Glad you included Call of Duty in there as well, as that game is probably the most overrated and life killing game ever created.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Lord knows the WWE could do with attracting some more marks to their shows. The last some odd RAWS have not looked full.


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

Turbo Man Prime said:


> Well then he isnt witty like many on the roster then. I*m sure Ziggler would have fired back better* or even Alex Riley who was great when with Miz. That ur mom joke was awful.


Give me a goddamn break, Ziggler would be too afraid to break script, knowing that he'd be buried for it.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Mithro said:


> Give me a goddamn break, Ziggler would be too afraid to break script, knowing that he'd be buried for it.


If he were allowed then he would have had a way better comeback then ur mom. I think everyone can agree that line from the Miz wasnt a part of the script. What made it worse was Miz shouting ohhhhhhhh so Punk cohldnt even respond.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> You're kidding, right? The crowd couldn't find a fuck to give about Miz for most of the night, which made CM Punk saying 'Cheer Miz more, just THAT much more hilarious'. A few kids thinking 'Your Mom' was funny doesn't justify your argument. Miz hyping his own 'Mom' joke was just cringe inducing and louder than any reaction he got from it.
> 
> I'll give Miz credit that he kept the intensity of the promo where it should have been but 'I wasn't listening' or 'Your Mom', that's bush league.
> 
> ...


The crowd was just fine for Miz especially in the first segment with Punk and i hardly doubt it was just a "few kids" go back & listen to it.

Also i didn't say the crowd was dead for most of the night i said they were dead for the last segment which means they were dead for both CM Punk & The Miz until Ryback, The Shield & Team Hell No came out.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Miz did okay, Punk was all over him though. I think their heat seemed real legit too, it gave the segment a really awkward feel. It felt like a fight was going to break out, I guess that's good. Intensity is needed. 


However and I must ask this: didn't that blonde streak guy choke Miz? It looked like he choked him to me. Somebody bout to get future endeavored unk


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

jonoaries said:


> Miz did okay, Punk was all over him though. I think their heat seemed real legit too, it gave the segment a really awkward feel. It felt like a fight was going to break out, I guess that's good. Intensity is needed.
> 
> 
> However and I must ask this: didn't that blonde streak guy choke Miz? It looked like he choked him to me. Somebody bout to get future endeavored unk


they'd chose replace him with hero and everyone would still be happy


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Punk is a douche who hates so many people and Miz is one of them.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Some yall need a sense of humor.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

At least Miz enjoys his job as a pro wrestler. I'm not exactly show why Punk is in this business because he doesn't seem to enjoy it very much.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

They're making Face Miz look like a fucking chump and Punk BURIED him out there man. You saw the look on his face, Miz was trying to keep it kayfabe the entire time, and I was extremely disappointed when Miz didn't even offer any legit comebacks because that would've been a nice time to shine and get momentum. 

But I will say that the promo seemed heated, and while Miz got slaughtered it would be interesting to see a fued down the line.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Punk owned him, but the Miz obviously got blindsided. I always knew these 2 didn't like each other, especailly after seeing Punk no-selling all of Miz's insults a while back. You could just here it come out of Punk, that's pure venom right there. Miz did a good enough job brushing it off, I chuckled at the mom joke, but that's just because I'm immature at heart. This would make for a pretty intense feud though, especially if Miz didn't get blindsided like that. But alas, it's all forgotten.

And it's obvious Miz isn't entirely comfortable in his new face role. The guy is a heel in real life, a loudmouth jerk. I don't think the WWE realizes that that kind of personality can be a face charecter if done properly (Rock, Austin, Jericho, etc.). This corny charecter has been done to death and it hardly worked the first time, so the Miz either needs to develop a sharper tongue, because dealing with a CM Punk with a live mic is inevitable, or WWE needs to fix his face charecter before he becomes so lame it's beyond repair.*


----------



## s210 (Jul 8, 2012)

Punk came off a bit butt hurt & Niz's comeback was poor, awesome segment though!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Bottom line: Miz sucks as a face, Punk buried him, the Shield saved the segment by jumping Miz.


----------



## Apollosol (Jan 3, 2012)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Bottom line: Miz sucks as a face, Punk buried him, the Shield saved the segment by jumping Miz.


The Miz should just pull a CENA and go full corny. The crowd will eat it up. The only difference between the two is that the Miz ain't very menacing...

Though I would love it if The Miz came back next Monday with some good material on Punk.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Miz went off script to make fun of Punk's mom, you could tell. Don't know if anything will come of it though, didn't seem too sharp of idea.

Of course the IWC doesn't like Face Miz. Why? Because he's a face. The IWC doesn't like faces.

I think it's a smart move turning Miz face as no one could take him serious as a heel. Plus, he and Ziggler have a similar character (not too mention the cocky coward heel is so overdone nowadays). Miz can play the charismatic underdog face, it'll take him a bit to get used to his character. Punk blindsided him with that "Wrestling School" stuff and really came down on him, so Miz just blanked and went big with it. You can't blame him for trying.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

Miz is just getting into his face role so people need to give him time. He's been playing a heel his entire career. Of course he still has little things to learn but this is unknown territory for him. I'm sure he's up for the challenge.

Once he gets the role down, Miz is gonna play a great face. He oozes charisma and his catchphrases are over.


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

Punk always seems to have to resort to breaking kayfabe and spewing out IWC opinions to really cut a good promo sometimes. I mean, insulting Miz's wrestling, saying his reign was forgettable? What the hell? I can't blame Miz for being blindsided, especially when he's still getting adjusted to being a face. I give props to Miz for not stooping to Punk's level. Miz might have stayed with the script more than Punk, but he showed some pretty genuine anger towards the end too. I'm sure whatever heat is between them is probably due to Punk being an ass.

I happened to miss Raw tonight and Dailymotion is shit and doesn't have a good enough quality video of the segments, so if somebody knows where to find them, please link them. I only got to see the bits and pieces from the WWE Fan Nation YouTube vids, which never have the full segments.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

Butthurt Punk is butthurt. 

I think Punk is just extremely bitter at the fact that people will still remember Miz main eventing of WM than Punk's irrelevant title reign 5 times over. I mean since when did Miz's title reign ever drew 10 straight weeks of 2.5 ratings like Punk did?


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

Hawksea said:


> Butthurt Punk is butthurt.
> 
> I think Punk is just extremely bitter at the fact that people will still remember Miz main eventing of WM than Punk's irrelevant title reign 5 times over. I mean since when did Miz's title reign ever drew 10 straight weeks of 2.5 ratings like Punk did?


(Y)

Sad. I am a Punk fan, but this personal hatred shit he has for Miz is just stupid. He has to resort to petty insults on a guy he personally can't stand for cheap heat. And although I enjoyed the earlier part of Punk's Championship reign, most of it has been forgettable, so he has some serious balls to come down on Miz's reign.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

I don't think they actually hate each other, I just think those two were improvising the promo by taking jabs at each other.
I mean the promo itself definitely felt more spontaneous and less scripted, but we don't really know what goes on backstage so...


----------



## NiKKi_SEGA (Jul 30, 2012)

Any footage on this?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

CHIcagoMade95 said:


> The crowd disagrees with you.


Yes but the crowd is made up of a bunch of middle aged pudgy soccer moms and their spoiled bratty children.


----------



## Naman (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm a huge Punk fan but what he did tonight was pretty damn tasteless and unprofessional. For those who think it was scripted or pre-determined, or that Miz agreed to it, they're kidding themselves. CM Punk went at no one like he did with The Miz. He didn't cut a promo on Ryback about him being a goldberg failure, or remind everyone he was Skip Sheffield...tonight watching him tear into Miz came off as petty and tactless. And it's not even like his title reign has been all that memorable until recently. I mean shit, if I was The Miz I would've gone off script and remind Punk that it didn't take him several months to main-event when HE had the wwe championship. I mean Jesus....what the hell was the point in that scathing ass attack?


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

Miz will be a great face, no doubt about that


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Miz did fine tbh. That earlier segment on the other hand... Not so much.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

By the way I'm not totally sold this was unscripted.

Punk called him Mike in the earlier segment, and Heyman called him Mr. Mizanin after reminding him what a bad idea it would be to put a live mic in the hands of someone who doesn't like him.

That earlier segment was definitely scripted, and for those lines to be in the script tells me they wanted to make it look like a shoot. But it wasn't.

So I don't know.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Really losing a lot of respect for Punk, so unprofessional. Did Punk expect Miz to say before WM 27, "I don't deserve to main event WM, give the spot to Punk." Like honestly, what is Punk's problem? Dude always seems butthurt over something.

A feud between the two would bring out the best though, as they are probably the 2 best mic workers in the WWE right now.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Punk was being a complete dick in a shocking surprise.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

A lot of people here seem to forget that Punk's character since turning heel is supposed to be "butthurt". He's been going around with a chip on his shoulder demanding respect for months. And you're surprised that this kind of stuff comes to the surface when he's talking to the Miz of all people? Maybe it was scripted, maybe it was genuine, but in any case it fits with his character at the moment. Why be upset or disappointed about it?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Azuran said:


> Miz is just getting into his face role so people need to give him time.* He's been playing a heel his entire career*. Of course he still has little things to learn but this is unknown territory for him. I'm sure he's up for the challenge.
> 
> Once he gets the role down, Miz is gonna play a great face. He oozes charisma and his catchphrases are over.


He has been a face before and it was terrible.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

TheKaiser said:


> The crowd was full of fucking marks. Didn't you hear the beginning segment with the Shield? The idiots were chanting for Cena in a segment he has nothing to do with. Screw em, the teenage girls and stupid little kids are part of the reason the product is crap right now.
> 
> When I was growing up watching wrestling, I dealt with seeing my favorites turn heel, and it didn't make me stop buying merchandise, it didn't crush my soul or devastate my emotions. I dealt with it, and moved on. I either fell in love with a new babyface, or found something about the bad guy I liked.
> 
> Sheltering these stupid little kids, all who are of the Justin Bieber, Call of Duty and Twilight generation, is just creating a bunch of little wussies and annoying little pricks.


Since when did this forum turn to Youtube? 

:no:


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I don't know what tonight was all about with that whole Mix/Punk interaction, but I don't want any of it. I'd like to keep Punk as far from Miz as possible.


----------



## Cubed (Jul 7, 2011)

I liked it. Part of me wonders if this was one of those 'testing' moments for the Miz. Like tell Punk to go out and give it to Miz and see how he reacts in his new Face Persona. But in the end, with Vince still around (senile as he is getting), if that was a real shoot I'd bet Punk gets a good earful for it.


----------



## TrentBarretaFan (Nov 24, 2012)

I like Miz on the mic, but he is not as good talker as CM Punk is.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Pojko said:


> A lot of people here seem to forget that Punk's character since turning heel is supposed to be "butthurt". He's been going around with a chip on his shoulder demanding respect for months. And you're surprised that this kind of stuff comes to the surface when he's talking to the Miz of all people? Maybe it was scripted, maybe it was genuine, but in any case it fits with his character at the moment. Why be upset or disappointed about it?


You're right, being butthurt kind of does fit Punk's character.

However, these 2 aren't feuding. Punk obviously wasn't supposed to rip into Miz like that, and it's obvious that it was unscripted because Miz is generally good on the mic (check out Miz Rock house show promo and you'll see, fantastic promo by both). Here, Miz hardly had anything to say, meaning that either WWE forgot to script his lines or he was trying to come up with a comeback on the spot..and failed, obviously.

I'd love to see a WM feud between the two, where Miz will hopefully expect to be verbablly buried by Punk and be prepared. This would have been an amazing promo if Miz had comebacks.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I was surprised to hear the mic attacks Punk gave to Miz. They must've came out of nowhere since Miz really had no comeback for them. He looked surprised himself. The "your Mom" comeback was not good to use either. Only middle or high-schoolers use that. All this did help make the segment feel intense though and that was the best thing that came out of this.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

It's understandable.

Indy schmucks hate WWE originals.

WWE originals hate Indy schmucks.

nothing new.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

it was a very awkward segment cause they did seem legit heated rowards eachother, felt like they were half-shooting, at least Punk was on Miz.. like when he mentioned the concussion in his wrestlmania match and pretty much shit on the match itself. im not sure how I feel about the segment, might have to go back and watch it again to process it.

As for Miz as a face, the problem is he is basically still playing the exact same sarcastic heel persona except directing his insults towards heel wrestlers instead of the crowd.. I dont think the crowd has accepted him as a face yet.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

It's another proof that CM Punk is a selfish and unprofessional worker who only care about his own benefits.

He doesn't care about his company's product in general. He really need to go back to ROH, the place that he'll fit in very well.


----------



## TrentBarretaFan (Nov 24, 2012)

Monterossa said:


> It's another proof that CM Punk is a selfish and unprofessional worker who only care about his own benefits.
> 
> He doesn't care about his company's product in general. He really need to go back to ROH, the place that he'll fit in very well.


Do you really think that was a legit shoot? :shocked:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Umm Paul hyped the hate towards them in the first seg, and honestly, you guys are over reacting, Miz handled his own. It did come off awkward a bit, but Punk is still doing the pipe bomb gimmick, and I guess this is what to expect, like when Punk was on commentary with Jerry Lawler.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Didn't Miz do this kind of thing to Kofi Kingston a few weeks ago? Or a month ago whatever. Basically calling him forgettable and all that where a lot of people thought it seemed shooty.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

If people are going to boil this down to a 'who won the promo-off' contest. Miz hands down.


----------



## CmPlankpunk (Sep 10, 2011)

I've thought that CM Punk hated the Miz since the Elimination chamber at the start of the year when he kept mocking Miz's 'angry face' the whole time. I also think there's a radio interview where he goes off on how Miz is very very annoying. Was surprised when he was so honest on the DVD about Miz main eventing instead and him being pissed.

Alberto Del Rio is also one of CM Punk's 'kliq' or whatever and he hates Miz as well. Kofi is a part of that gang and stiffed Miz last month on main event. I tihnk we've got a new Kliq and The Miz is gonna be their first victim.

CM Punk wanted change  I can see why they'd want him out...think back to that loud jock bastard at your high school that everybody hated, that's the Miz (and his only friend Riley)


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Punk is STILL mad that Miz has main evented a WM and he has not.

Let it go,


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

Wait, did Punk say Miz's title reign was forgettable? :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
They both suck.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

He's not the only one. Lots of WWE wrestlers have said they didn't like Miz at first because he was given so much despite not being good. They also think Miz is cocky and he walks around in suits and shit.


----------



## StreakBald (Apr 2, 2012)

Miz is gold. No question.


----------



## Ndiech (Jun 16, 2012)

crowd was awkward during that segment.punk basically tore miz a new one.the only time am entertained by punk is when he breaks kayfabe....i mean drops a pipebomb.
I think Casuals dont care for shoots,though.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Apollosol said:


> Hah! Buddy, Punk picks his fights. And if he doesn't, Rock is gonna shove his boot up his ass.
> 
> Punk went after the Miz cause he's the Miz. Miz did get blind-sided. All of you posers would have been blind-sided. Unprofessional to say the least.
> 
> Kind believe one-sided insults is regarded as great TV. That was just hella awkward.


Both guys were hyping the MizTV segment like it was gonna some kind of shoot-fest. They were trying to sell it as 2 guys in the ring with a live mic that _actually_ dislike each other behind-the-scenes. Punk worked accordingly, and Miz didn't really have any retort other than trying to be funny.

Miz just is out of his league when it comes to actually talking shit, instead of just being a WWE-style heel. Punk was cutting great promos with Raven 9 years ago without any scripts or perameters. Miz has always been in ths scripted WWE environment. There's no comparison between the two on the microphone.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

manstis1804 said:


> Both guys were hyping the MizTV segment like it was gonna some kind of shoot-fest. They were trying to sell it as 2 guys in the ring with a live mic that _actually_ dislike each other behind-the-scenes. Punk worked accordingly, and Miz didn't really have any retort other than trying to be funny.
> 
> Miz just is out of his league when it comes to actually talking shit, instead of just being a WWE-style heel. Punk was cutting great promos with Raven 9 years ago without any scripts or perameters. Miz has always been in ths scripted WWE environment. There's no comparison between the two on the microphone.


Well if Miz was told that he'll have to talk unscripted and this is what we got, then he better stick to the script in the future.


----------



## darnok (Sep 27, 2009)

Ha, Punk is a genius. He plays the equivalent of an internet troll when in fact he is trolling the very people who think they see him for the troll he pretends to be. Nothing that happens on the screen is real, it is pro-wrestling. Smart-marks? Ha ha.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Miz suck on mic..he botch when he said punk to bring his best Pipe Bond...what the fuck is Pipe Bond? any wretling knows Pipe Bomb.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

WALRUS! WALRUS! WALRUS!


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

JohnnyC55 said:


> :lol Damn, that last segment was crazy.
> 
> 
> What do you think? It really seemed like they were going off the script with some of those insults, especially Punk. "Cheer Miz a little more", "Your title reign was forgettable" "Go back to wrestling school" WTF :lol
> ...


Punk was crying about the Miz on his DVD...whined even more after his "shoot" last year.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

They're working all you marks by making you think there is legit heat between the two of them when it's pretty well known that Punk and Miz work well together backstage. Miz has always said Punk is always willing to help him and give him advice on his ring work and his matches. They just play up the heat in interviews because they know it will start shit like this on the internet so you all think it's REAL!!1 on the screen.


----------



## Fact (May 25, 2010)

That crowd was so lame... They both deliverd hot promo's and Miz is going to be a great face.
I don't care if they don't like eachother backstage... I think they connect really well on the Mic and Miz really makes Punk stepping up his micgame.

The only thing he need is some time. He just turned after being heel for a long time... He will do great. 

Yeah Punk completely blew Miz away. But the content was lame if you can't do a promo without being jealous like a litte girl about he didn't make WM and Miz did blablablabla. 

But it's all a work... And it will be great for future fued between them


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Blommen said:


> the crowd was just as appalled as the rest of us at how poorly Miz actually did. The only reason it didn't go completely to shits is because Punk is that good of a heel.


Lol...peope on this site must really hate Muz because they dont give him no credit at all. He was very over in the first segment...Punk is angry and hurt Miz mainevented WM and won? Too bad. Lol.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

Everybody Hates Miz. Del Rio and Punk espesially. Btw did it look like Rollins was a little stiff on Miz with some of those punches ?


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

I can't stand the little fucker. It's no surprise that Punk wouldn't either.

Get that piece of shit of my TV screen.


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

This thread is full of CM Punk marks. Its pointless trying to talk with you lot, you're worse than Dark Knight fanboys. Saying the Miz got owned on the mic, no he didn't. Then trying to say the crowd was dead, no they weren't. I dont' mind CM Punk, I actually think he is doing an excellent job as a heel...... but you are allowed to acknowledge other people as well.
Do you just wake up & pray to your Dark Knight/CM Punk/Dean Ambrose shrine all day???

'Oh my god, CM Punk owns everybody''he's better than Austin & The Rock' blah blah etc etc


----------



## mgibb02 (Feb 23, 2011)

I think Miz did just fine out there. Cheesy or not, the yo mamma joke got the biggest crowd reaction and Walrus was the only audible chant during either segment. 
It's kind of hard to verbally beat a guy who has been booked as a 379 day champion.

Punk was good as ever but I hope he lays off the Mike Mizanin and Dwayne "breaking the fourth wall" routine. It's not aging well


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Hmm, Punk did bash Miz a lot in his DVD, he was very pissed off that Miz got to ME when he considered himself to be the better villain but I don't think it was anything personal, maybe the situation got heated but I don't think there is any real personal heat between the two.

Miz did a dignified job in defending himself, but it raised the point that this Miz is exactly the same as he was when heel, he's just being angry towards heels now so making him face by vague default. It's not really working as a face turn.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Man, I noticed some of the dislike from Punk but not all of it...I need to rewatch and pay some real attention. Apparently Punk grilled him in a really bad way? That says something if it was just a look he gave him.
If Miz realized anything from tonight, he should seriously go up to JBL and ask for advice on things like this. JBL fine tuning Miz mic ability would do him wonders, I can see JBL agreeing to do so with his newfound respect and approval of Miz ever since
2009 was it?
And for the record I think "Mike" did just fine out there, but its just he was caught off guard on those certain remarks, and didn't fire back as much as he should have. But the guy was trying to do the real part of his job, put this lie detector test over, and he did that pretty nicely. Great job Miz


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Miz was clearly flustered on several occasions, but that's not surprising since I've never felt the guy was very quick on his feet (and that's one of Punk's strongest attributes). I don't know the situation, but if Miz knew beforehand that Punk was going to attack him, he should've thought of some better responses. I'm not one to say that someone got "owned" but Punk was hitting pretty hard with that intensity and all Miz could come back with was "Your Mum sucks! OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!" and "I'm sorry, I meant a BIG walrus". Really, Miz? Really?

I can't stand that when WWE turns a heel they feel obligated to push him into the role of The Rock. Happened with Cena and his corny ass jokes, then Punk got shoved into the role, and now it's Miz's turn. It _might_ actually work if they had someone funny/clever writing the material but as it stands, this stuff is ten times worse than the most juvenile of Rocky promos. Miz's material and retorts were awful all night. 

Having said that, Miz didn't do too bad in the role and I think he could become a really decent face in time.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH (Jul 24, 2011)

Phenomenal One said:


> Punk is a douche who hates so many people and Miz is one of them.


This. Punk shoots on people he doesn't like and then stupid punk marks think that was a great promo. Just watch Punk's promos against Rock which are going to consist of "Duayyyneee". Funny how the only time Punk or even Cena can cut good promos is when they break kayfabe.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Miz should never been in Wm match anyway..he was irrevant and it was all about Rock vs Cena, if was Punk do you think he stand back doing nothing and stay irrelevant? Punk will fight it for himself.

look at Bryan who stand up for himself cut the promo on Rock...

Miz is not old school guy like Punk who work in indy and with guys like Raven and Heyman can go offscript at any time. what Miz have fucking done?

Miz? really? Sheamus vs Bryan got alot more expectation able to pull great match and people want to see..


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

guys if you start a new job. how long does it take to learn were things are kept ? how long does it take to get into the new role off another job ? what if its a new career your taking up how long does it take to get into a new routine ? 

well my point is the miz has played a heel for the whole off his career and you guys are here giving him shit on a 2 week face turn. dont you think he needs a bit more time ? jesus he needs to adapt his learning a new role so its gonna take time for him to adapt. 

also sick off these punk marks. i understand we all have prefrences on a wwe star. but to claim the guy is g.o.a.t and that he owned the mizz is just stuped. punk is good off todays standards on the mic. but off all time not even in the top 10 thats a fact. 

punk is all about himself his a selfish bastard. and not just that jeolous springs to mind hence all the jabs at the likes off the rock and austin even michaels and brett hart. the guy is not that good. i just hope the wwe say to the rock you can say what the hell you like as i no full well we will see punk get owned on the damn mic. austin will own punk on the mic. 

punk you will never be as good as the attitude guys so get the fuck over it. and the marks. punks good but not great.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

jammo2000 said:


> guys if you start a new job. how long does it take to learn were things are kept ? how long does it take to get into the new role off another job ? what if its a new career your taking up how long does it take to get into a new routine ?
> 
> well my point is the miz has played a heel for the whole off his career and you guys are here giving him shit on a 2 week face turn. dont you think he needs a bit more time ? jesus he needs to adapt his learning a new role so its gonna take time for him to adapt.
> 
> ...


why u so angry? we talk about Miz and Punk..why you bring AUstin-Bret-Shawn into this discussion?

Miz need to learn and adapt? Miz need go back to school or wrestle in other promotion and come back...

we have more talent guys coming in and Miz better step it up or he be fucked get his spot...yesterday on RAW Ambrose got the chant already.


----------



## StreakBald (Apr 2, 2012)

Just watched it, Miz completely owned Punk on the mic. He handled all the shoots calmly and professionally.
The Miz is THE guy.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Didnt particularly like either man to be honest tonight... yet enjoyed the yo mama jab and punk attacking the crowd


----------



## TrentBarretaFan (Nov 24, 2012)

This time Punk completely owned Miz on the mic. Punk on the mic = pure gold, Miz on the mic is decent but isn't on Punk's level.


----------



## Smif-N-Wessun (Jan 21, 2012)

This is Miz's first face run in who-knows-how-long. Give him time. He won't be as good as Punk on the mic, but I'm sure he'll be close enough with time.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

I thought it was a hilarious exchange. both are very good on the mic and the real underlying heat was refreshing given the usual unnatural meticulously scripted stuff we see these days.


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

not angry fella im fed up off all the hype off how good punk is. does punk like anyone ? all punks issues come down to jelousy. and the reason why i brought up the ae guys is because im bored off punk sticking the poker in on every bloody promo he does. dwayne this austin that brett hart this and mick foley that. if it wasn't for the ae the wwe wouldn't even be in business hence why i think his an ungrateful asshole. and punk isnt on the same level as them guys hence why his a comedy act for even saying there names.

once again the mizz needs time to adjust


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

StreakBald said:


> Just watched it, Miz completely owned Punk on the mic. He handled all the shoots calmly and professionally.
> The Miz is THE guy.


I like The Miz, but he wasn't ready for what Punk threw at him. Honestly, I thought both were off their game last night. Miz isn't bad on the mic, and I think Miz could say some nasty things should he choose to. Will be interested to see where this goes.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

jammo2000 said:


> not angry fella im fed up off all the hype off how good punk is. does punk like anyone ? all punks issues come down to jelousy. and the reason why i brought up the ae guys is because im bored off punk sticking the poker in on every bloody promo he does. dwayne this austin that brett hart this and mick foley that. if it wasn't for the ae the wwe wouldn't even be in business hence why i think his an ungrateful asshole. and punk isnt on the same level as them guys hence why his a comedy act for even saying there names.
> 
> once again the mizz needs time to adjust


Translation: "Punk is jerk! He keeps saying mean things about my heros!"


----------



## StreakBald (Apr 2, 2012)

truk83 said:


> I like The Miz, but he wasn't ready for what Punk threw at him. Honestly, I thought both were off their game last night. Miz isn't bad on the mic, and I think Miz could say some nasty things should he choose to. Will be interested to see where this goes.


Man, The Miz wasn't even distracted with all what Punk was saying. He knew this could happen and handled it calmly.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

From the time they started talking I was like "They're going to start shooting on each other" A couple seconds later, Punk drops the "wrestling school" line.

And honestly, I just didn't find Miz to be that good on the mic at all last night. He got the job done but to think that one year ago people were calling this guy "The next Rock on the mic" is pretty damn laughable.


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Miz is a good mic worker, but not a good babyface, Punk murdered him.
> 
> I think there was a lot of legit frustration and jealousy on Punk's behalf when Miz was being pushed over him a couple of years ago, and it's justified, Punk is miles better than Miz. I don't think they hate eachother though, Miz appeared on Punk's DVD, which Punk apparently had full control over. I think management just told them to go out there and not hold back.


Punk highlighted just how bad a face Miz is...He pure and utter sucked last night. Cringed with the lame high school your mum sucks line. Wonder how long before those who loved him as a bad guy stop cheering for him.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Duke Droese said:


> Translation: "Punk is jerk! He keeps saying mean things about my heros!"


Alternate Translation: Punk can't work in the context of a make-believe professional wrestling world as a sports entertainer, breaking kayfabe as a crutch.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

checkcola said:


> Alternate Translation: Punk can't work in the context of a make-believe professional wrestling world as a sports entertainer, breaking kayfabe as a crutch.


AKA: I've only been watching wrestling since last Summer.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Duke Droese said:


> AKA: I've only been watching wrestling since last Summer.


AKA: Punk is living as if wrestling was still last summer.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Miz was too nice. Not only that he has so much to fall back on of his past AND attack Punk over. Fun foundation, but I want more from Miz.


----------



## StreakBald (Apr 2, 2012)

sharkboy22 said:


> From the time they started talking I was like "They're going to start shooting on each other" A couple seconds later, Punk drops the "wrestling school" line.
> 
> And honestly, I just didn't find Miz to be that good on the mic at all last night. He got the job done but to think that one year ago people were calling this guy "The next Rock on the mic" is pretty damn laughable.


That was one of the most intense promo I've ever seen in a long time. The two showed real hatred, you don't know what will happen. And The Miz played his role good.

The IWC just hate faces.

CM Punk marks, you can't deny this: The Miz CAN get crowd reaction. The crowd was behind him all over the segment.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

That segment was intense as fuck. It's been years since I saw something like that. I looked like they truly hate each other


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Mania Headliner Bitches :miz


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

It looks to me as if Miz was stuck to a pre-written promo, whereas Punk was allowed to fire away unhindered. Miz definitely struggled during the segment. He looked like he was contemplating whether or not he should shoot back, or stick to the script.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

I thought the entire segment was gold. Heyman warned Miz beforehand and Miz welcomed a pipe bomb. Miz was the first one to bring up events that happened a year ago and punk responded. The your momma joke made me laugh and when punk said Miz I think you suck am I telling the truth about that. I think Miz will be a great face in the future and he held his own unlike other guys on the roster like del rio who gets murdered on the mic. I thoroughly enjoyed everything about that segment. 

As for the "real heat" between these two. I'm sure it's not as much as this segment indicated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Typical, Punk doing his usual off the script BS and Miz doing what babyfaces of the WWE do these days.

It comes off shitty but boy... Mike is good on da mic. :miz



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> It looks to me as if Miz was stuck to a pre-written promo, whereas Punk was allowed to fire away unhindered. Miz definitely struggled during the segment. He looked like he was contemplating whether or not he should shoot back, or stick to the script.


Funny, Cena went off script whenever they had promos for most of the time but not Mike? 



sonicslash said:


> I thought the entire segment was gold. Heyman warned Miz beforehand and Miz welcomed a pipe bomb. Miz was the first one to bring up events that happened a year ago and punk responded. The your momma joke made me laugh and when punk said Miz I think you suck am I telling the truth about that. *I think Miz will be a great face in the future and he held his own unlike other guys on the roster like del rio who gets murdered on the mic*. I thoroughly enjoyed everything about that segment.
> 
> As for the "real heat" between these two. I'm sure it's not as much as this segment indicated.
> 
> ...


OMG someone understands. :shocked: (Y)


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

It was pretty bad for Miz, he got mauled and the only thing he could come back with was YO MOMMA! Pretty weak although it made me laugh. I think it's pretty clear Punk hates him :lol



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> It looks to me as if Miz was stuck to a pre-written promo, whereas Punk was allowed to fire away unhindered. Miz definitely struggled during the segment. He looked like he was contemplating whether or not he should shoot back, or stick to the script.


Yeah I agree and it makes for pretty awkward segments, same thing happened during Rock/Cena and probably will happen with Rock/Punk. They basically gave Miz a banana while Punk was firing a machine gun

But at the same time you can't have both guys completely going into business for themselves and shooting on each other without moving the segment along or accomplishing anything


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Green Light said:


> It was pretty bad for Miz, he got mauled and the only thing he could come back with was YO MOMMA! Pretty weak although it made me laugh. I think it's pretty clear Punk hates him :lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good job Green Light, you've only gone and ruin my day. :angry:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Well I think they should feud together after WM. They'll have some fun promos against each other.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Miz is a good mic worker, but not a good babyface, Punk murdered him.


this. Miz last night was pissing me off. He's manner is speaking is just obnoxious, and I guess I never noticed it when he was a heel because, it was on purpose; now it's still there for some reason. and the "mom" joke is what sent CM Punk over the edge, who would have thought.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

Punk obviously caught Miz off guard but to say he murdered him is a huge overstatement. Miz held his own but Punk Deffo caught him off guard with that semi-shoot. Punk was gold last night and Miz seems to be doing reasonably well as a babyface, it's a work in progress. I thought both men were good tonight but Punk was obviously the one who did the best work in that segment.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

I loved both segments, though i was always going too seeing as they're my 2 favourite mic-workers in the company along with Sandow. Punk's line about Miz not paying attention in wrestling school killed me, just the way he said it killed me.
Miz's "yo mamma" joke was one of those "so unfunny it's funny" jokes and that's how it was meant to be taken hence the sarcastic "Ohhhhh" after. Seeing how people take that joke is a good way of separating genuinely clever people from the people who pretend to be clever.

I'm pretty sure their "real life hatred" for each other is a work as well. If they weren't friends the banter would've never been that good.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

If Punk is "butthurt" about WM 27, then he has every right to be... because Miz main-eventing and closing that show over Punk, was a joke and a disgrace - and everyone knows it


----------



## Schultz (May 19, 2007)

Quasi Juice said:


> He's not the only one. Lots of WWE wrestlers have said they didn't like Miz at first because he was given so much despite not being good. They also think Miz is cocky and he walks around in suits and shit.


I didn't know it was cocky to walk around in a suit. Shame on the guy, for taking pride in his appearance.


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

Am I the only one that thought Miz owned Punk? I'd love to see those two feud for the title down the lline


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

yeah you could see Punk's hatred in the fact that Miz brags about main eventing wrestlemania, which he didn't really deserve in the first place and was one of the worst WM's in history. 

Though the promo work was great and i don't know why but made me lessen my hatred of Miz. They need more of these promos.

I'll give credit to Miz for holding on his own and staying calm no matter what Punk said.


----------



## Ponpon (Mar 29, 2012)

You guys are thinking too much. You're on your little fantasies again lol.

Punk is a heel and Miz is a face now and you know, even if it's off-script, Punk needs to insult the shit out of him because he's a face. Because it'd be more awkward if he praise him, right? -___-


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Miz is a good mic worker, but not a good babyface, Punk murdered him.
> 
> I think there was a lot of legit frustration and jealousy on Punk's behalf when Miz was being pushed over him a couple of years ago, and it's justified, Punk is miles better than Miz. I don't think they hate eachother though, Miz appeared on Punk's DVD, which Punk apparently had full control over. I think management just told them to go out there and not hold back.


Yea. I think it's just a case of real life heat used in wrestling.

It's a bit like when Edge and Matt had their feud and hated each other, and while they'd gotten past the whole affair incident, Edge still threw nasty punches during promos calling Matt a whining cry baby, saying he should have proposed to his girlfriend after 6 years, you know, generally making very personal digs that were grounded in true-life incidents or his real feelings.

With Miz's great mic skills, Punk's great mic skills and ring work, this could make for a very very good feud. I might have to start watching regularly again.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

IMO - and I am definitely not a Miz mark - in fact I cannot stand him - he held his own.

Punk was on a roll tonight though and the whole thing came off as very intense. Good stuff from both guys.

This was the first time in awhile I actually enjoyed what Punk brought to the table too.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

8 Ball said:


> I didn't know it was cocky to walk around in a suit. Shame on the guy, for taking pride in his appearance.


It's the dress code, too, I thought. 

ho hum ho hum.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I don't think it would be an interesting feud at all. My toes were curling when they were shooting on each other. Ugh,


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

apokalypse said:


> Miz should never been in Wm match anyway..he was irrevant and it was all about Rock vs Cena, if was Punk do you think he stand back doing nothing and stay irrelevant? Punk will fight it for himself.


Miz was a bit overshadowed but overall i thought he did fine, & do you honestly think CM Punk wouldn't have been overshadowed?

Rock was fresh off a return after SEVEN YEARS & involved in a feud with John Cena the match everyone had been clamoring for for years.

Ultimately i think Punk fans should be happy Miz took his place it gave CM Punk the ammo to have that awesome promo & breakout the way he did & now he's going to be facing Rock at the Rumble.

Also we all know what happened to the Miz at Over the Limit anyway... I don't think you all would have wanted that.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Miz is turning into the Rodney Dangerfield of pro-wrestling "No Respect". If anything, he's underrated and the WWE were foolish to pull the rug out from under him.

People are overlooking that WM27 was sold on Rock hosting the event and nothing else and apparently it was very successful. Miz's feud as champ against the King did better ratings wise than Punk's recent stuff with the King as well. I kind of long for those days in pro-wrestling leading up to WM27. Miz isn't ashamed of being a sports entertainer and I prefer that mindset to Punk's "if only people saw wrestling the way I do, then I wouldn't be such a flop as a champ". 

Punk got everything he ever wanted, only in the worst possible way and now he's the Jimmy Carter of title holders, but its sort of like had Jimmy Carter had won reelection. Bring on Rock/Cena 2, I say!


----------



## Dragzila (Jan 3, 2012)

I knew it from CM Punk's DVD


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I don't think The Miz did too bad. Some of the things he said throughout the night were Cena-esque and corny. Which I certainly hope doesn't become a permanent thing. He needs to keep some of his edge. But I still really enjoyed the realism of the segment.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah it did seem like some legit beef between the two of them.

It's weird 'cos interviews in the past suggest Punk would put a Miz higher than a lot of other guys in the company.


----------



## CryingManPUNK (Jul 31, 2012)

Judgeing by the circumstances of the segment and being pretty sure Punk had that whole attack pre planned out and purposely wanted to bury Miz...I'd say Miz held his own very well and kept the segment moving even tho Punk was on his dont give a shit attitude and had other intentions rather then get through the segment....kudos to Miz for being a pro and taking control of the segment.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Punk is an envious person in real life. I've always felt this way about that guy. He obviously was jealous of Miz getting a push back in 2011. Yet before Miz got pushed CM Punk was already a 2 time MITB winner so I'm not sure what his problem is. Punk still seems to have a chip on his shoulder despite having the company centered around him for over one year. 

I know most of you love CM Punk, but for me the guy just has a massive envy problem. Miz and Punk did a good job going back and forth and I love the line Miz had for CM Punk's mother!


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Understandable,I've despised Miz since forever too.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Really? I personally thought the mother line was Miz running out of ammo to shoot at Punk. Plus the 'OOOOOOOO' took away any burn it had anyway.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Punk is an envious person in real life. I've always felt this way about that guy. He obviously was jealous of Miz getting a push back in 2011. Yet before Miz got pushed CM Punk was already a 2 time MITB winner so I'm not sure what his problem is. Punk still seems to have a chip on his shoulder despite having the company centered around him for over one year.
> 
> I know most of you love CM Punk, but for me the guy just has a massive envy problem. Miz and Punk did a good job going back and forth and I love the line Miz had for CM Punk's mother!


I like miz but that mother line was stupid. It made him look like a child. Other then that I enjoyed it and was a good promo. Post-mania hopefully these two have a feud.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> I like miz but that movie line was stupid. It made him look like a child. Other then that I enjoyed it and was a good promo. Post-mania hopefully these two have a feud.


Post Mania, I figure Cena as the champ will get back alot of pins Punk owe him. No idea what Miz will be doing.


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

Tbh i don't understand where all of you are coming from, it was a back and forth segment, Punk acting heel and doing his job. Also, Punk made the fans cheer Miz when they were quiet while he was talking shit to him on the mic by saying "cheer the miz more" or something along these lines.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

Punk Obliterated himself...

Miz looked WAY more mature and in control of the whole situation

punk looked like a fucken 8yr old throwing a hissy fit

punks fans themselves are around the same age so ofcourse there gonna scream stupid shit like "owned" etc lmfao..


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

TheKaiser said:


> The crowd was full of fucking marks. Didn't you hear the beginning segment with the Shield? The idiots were chanting for Cena in a segment he has nothing to do with. Screw em, the teenage girls and stupid little kids are part of the reason the product is crap right now.
> 
> When I was growing up watching wrestling, I dealt with seeing my favorites turn heel, and it didn't make me stop buying merchandise, it didn't crush my soul or devastate my emotions. I dealt with it, and moved on. I either fell in love with a new babyface, or found something about the bad guy I liked.
> 
> Sheltering these stupid little kids, all who are of the Justin Bieber, Call of Duty and Twilight generation, is just creating a bunch of little wussies and annoying little pricks.


This is the dorkiest fucking post I've ever seen.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

alliance said:


> Punk Obliterated himself...
> 
> Miz looked WAY more mature and in control of the whole situation
> 
> ...


Not surprised that an Attitude Era fanboy thinks "Your mom sucks" is a mature retort.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

IRL Punk ancd Miz are cool with eatch others. 


You guys need to chill out


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

Punk's gimmick is to be a douche, so it will be hard to tell if this was a unprofessional or not, because kayfabe wise PUnk is unprofessional. I enjoyed that promo and I'm shocked to hear some people complaining.

Its still real to them dammit!


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

alliance said:


> Punk Obliterated himself...
> 
> Miz looked WAY more mature and in control of the whole situation
> 
> ...


You're actually playing the really sad "those who think different than me are kids" card at the same time as you're calling "your mom sucks" being mature and in control? Not so well played.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

Punk destroyed Miz on the mic last night.

If you don't wanna admit it to yourself , just go back and watch the segment again. Punk's comment about "wrestling school" completely shattered Miz's arguments against Punk and his subsequent attempts to actually get cheers from the crowd. "Your mom" as a comeback ? What the fuck Miz. Whoever thinks that Miz got the best of Punk is obviously retarded or 8 years old. Then again, that's the kind of things that people cheered for in 98 and 99 anyways


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Punk is so underrated on here. You people just take him for granted or bitch about him, he's in a the midst of a Jericho like run at the moment, everything he's doing is epic. Miz, a very very good mic worker, was made to look like an amateur by Punk, that says a lot about how great Punk is.


----------



## The Gorgeous One (Oct 26, 2012)

"How can I be lying? It's an opinion you idiot!" They tried to rig the results and couldn't even do that right.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

ZOMG DEY OWNED EACH OTHERR!!!

Horrible promo that did nothing for either guy and made both of them look like fools. Punk once again is a whiny entitled bitch and Miz is forced to resort to 'Yo Momma' jokes to save face. But hey, they owned each other so it's OK right? The second he called him Mike I knew this shit was going downhill and fast. Why is it that WWE seem to have completely forgotten how to produce quality segments _within _the realms of kayfabe? You know that thing kayfabe...that thing upon which the entire foundation of the show is built? Yeah. I wish they would bring that back because all this stupid insider one-upmanship isn't doing anybody any favours. Yeah, it leads to intense segments but the wrong type of intensity bordering on awkward and uncomfortable for the viewer more often than not. 

Back to your circle jerk about who owned who.


----------



## CryingManPUNK (Jul 31, 2012)

Miz owned punk the second he main evented wrestlemania and won.....punk can "talk" all he wants its what got him to the main event level....Miz got there by being determined and didn't have to wine and cry till he got what he wanted....going from a nobody reality star to achieving every goal he had in pro wrestling is nothing to turn ur nose up at...in all honesty if u can grasp looking at the man and not the charector there's a lot of admirable attributes to the Miz.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Davion McCool said:


> Punk has legit animosity towards Miz for getting that Wrestlemania main event and all that publicity way, way before he deserved it, when Punk felt he did. When heel Punk cuts a promo (like the famous one) about resenting Cena, you can substitute Cena for Miz for IRL Punk's actual feelings. Apparently he doesn't like the person, either. Made for a fun segment, but by gawd kang Miz sucks as a face.


It was 100% rooted in Punk's actual feelings towards Miz. He doesn't feel Miz earned that Wrestlemania main event, or that WWE Title reign. That was Punk's year, and the WWE Title match SHOULD have been Punk vs. Cena. 

I loved watching Punk rip into him because he brought Miz back down to earth, and made it very apparent that while Miz is above average on the mic...he's not top tier. Punk took him to school, and you could tell what he said resonated as Miz's face kept getting red and he resorted to childish comebacks.


----------



## CryingManPUNK (Jul 31, 2012)

NoLeafClover said:


> It was 100% rooted in Punk's actual feelings towards Miz. He doesn't feel Miz earned that Wrestlemania main event, or that WWE Title reign. That was Punk's year, and the WWE Title match SHOULD have been Punk vs. Cena.
> 
> I loved watching Punk rip into him because he brought Miz back down to earth, and made it very apparent that while Miz is above average on the mic...he's not top tier. Punk took him to school, and you could tell what he said resonated as Miz's face kept getting red and he resorted to childish comebacks.


Yet Miz showed true vet status and kept the segment together while punk went into buisness for himself...Miz comes out lookin better.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Still don't quite understand why Punk feels so entitled when it comes to the Mania 27 main event lol. It's like it was HIS show or something, well, according to him at least. I guess it was, I mean, what about that classic with Randy Orton that stole the show and everybody talks about.....


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

x78 said:


> That sort of intensity is what has been missing since the AE pretty much.


I know, I think they'll have a great feud together. An actual feud where the two actually seem like (or I guess in this case, actually do) hate it other would be great. 

Though that promo was a bit of a clusterfuck. Them continuously interrupting each other made things hard to hear. Punk did have some pretty funny lines.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

miz isnt supposed to be a face 
he is an annoying motherfucker as a heel and he obviously liked it 
he was in his element 
not saying this face run is forced but he didnt have much to say back to punk...dunno i blame it on the face run XD because i have no better explanation for it 
or he had an off day or punk blindsided him but oh well yeah 
decent segment


----------



## max314 (Jan 10, 2012)

Wrestling is real.

P.S.
Punk calling Miz "Mike" made my eyebrows pop.


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

I thought that entire segment was going to be pretty poor. 

It was however, intense as fuck. I loved it. This is the best thing about raw at the moment. Shame about the knees.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Still don't quite understand why Punk feels so entitled when it comes to the Mania 27 main event lol. It's like it was HIS show or something, well, according to him at least. I guess it was, I mean, what about that classic with Randy Orton that stole the show and everybody talks about.....


Punk is jealous because his time is almost up while Mikes is only beginning.

Hated that remark about not going to "WRESTLING SCHOOL" considering Miz has improved significantly since when he was WWE Champion.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

I actually would love to see a Punk/Miz ppv match.


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

I thought this was pretty well known. Both have made comments about the other. All the more reason for them to feud though because they can easily sell it.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

people actually enjoyed this promo?

what? it was pathetic


and no wwe superstars like miz thats been made quite clear


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> I guess it was, I mean, what about that classic with Randy Orton that stole the show and everybody talks about.....


I laugh at this. The match I remember was Ray vs Cody from 27.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Miz is a good mic worker, but not a good babyface, Punk murdered him.


Nah, Miz scored points calling Paul Heyman a walrus. The crowd bought into it, and that scores for him. Punk didn't murder anything, and Miz is one of the first people to actually hang with Punk in a open mic segment. Miz is a better face by far. He's not a heel at all, his "mean" face is a joke. 

No, these two have been reported as not liking each other for some time now. Punk has mocked Miz numerous times in the past, and seems to of meant it every time. I think Punk views Miz ascension to the top over him last year as a joke, and someone who took shortcuts, is corny, etc. Which is fine, actual heat that spills over like that is overdue bigtime. I hope they keep hating one another quite honestly. Let Miz chase the belt for a while. He won't win it, but being Punk's opponent will do him good.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Yes, Punk owned Miz. But once again, Punk became an unprofessional jackass and went off script. The guy needs to cool his burners, this is like the 3rd time he's almost ruined a segment because he felt like he should shoot (Triple H and Punk segments, and Triple H owned him). Punk needs to be careful, he's going to go around poking the wrong bear. And if that bear happens to be Stone Cold, Trips again, or The Rock, he's going to get destroyed. Punk is extremely good on the mic, but he ain't Trips, Austin, and Rocky good.
*


----------



## MiniKiller (Jan 3, 2012)

Is he really going off script anymore though or is he being written to appear as he is?


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

LOL at people who think this was a shoot, it had some truthful elements, but it was a work. They clearly did a good job considering how many people here think it was legit.


----------



## abidwet (Jul 31, 2012)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Yes, Punk owned Miz. But once again, Punk became an unprofessional jackass and went off script. The guy needs to cool his burners, this is like the 3rd time he's almost ruined a segment because he felt like he should shoot (Triple H and Punk segments, and Triple H owned him). Punk needs to be careful, he's going to go around poking the wrong bear. And if that bear happens to be Stone Cold, Trips again, or The Rock, he's going to get destroyed. Punk is extremely good on the mic, but he ain't Trips, Austin, and Rocky good.
> *


:lmao Bitch please! Punk could own The Rock with his eyes closed. The Rock is nothing but cheesy childish jokes, catchphrases and eyebrows. He can't even touch punk's intensity on the mic. If anyone needs to hold back in this feud, it's punk. John Cena utterly owned The Rock in 3 mins back in march, you better pray Rock can hold his own with punk.

I'm looking forward to this feud just to see the overrated piece of shit get destroyed by punk on the mic and left rambling in the ring "dwayne... the rock... twitter this....twitter that". Punk needs to expose the Rock once and for all for what he truly is, a glorified catchphrase whore.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

Punk totally intentionally buried him...

You could tell Miz was not prepared for it, and he looked really bad.

Punk sandbagged him.


----------



## Australian (May 23, 2012)

MIZ got exactly what he deserves he is absolute garbage


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Ponpon said:


> You guys are thinking too much. You're on your little fantasies again lol.
> 
> Punk is a heel and Miz is a face now and you know, even if it's off-script, Punk needs to insult the shit out of him because he's a face. Because it'd be more awkward if he praise him, right? -___-





BHfeva said:


> Tbh i don't understand where all of you are coming from, it was a back and forth segment, Punk acting heel and doing his job. Also, Punk made the fans cheer Miz when they were quiet while he was talking shit to him on the mic by saying "cheer the miz more" or something along these lines.


The two most sensible posts in this thread, I swear this forum is literally a male gossip site smh. Punk & Miz did their jobs if they got everybody reaching for theories like they truly hate each other.


----------



## william_dautrive (Nov 20, 2012)

The got owned that hard he was fucked in the ass with no lube.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

i actually like the momma joke and was pmsl at it, whereas punks attempt a disregarding title run was petty especially considering for the past 3 months Punk has been gifted the title by creative making him be "saved" at the last minute, starting to go off Punk a bit he thinks he's better than he actually is.


----------



## spezzano2311 (Jun 16, 2012)

Totally disagree with what seems to be the general consensus here. I'm a Punk fan but I thought Miz got the better last night! It seemed awkward when Punk was insulting Miz whilst Miz seemed totally comfortable. The crowd was so quiet in that segment and only Miz got a reaction.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

Smoogle said:


> you think he doesn't like the MIZ just wait until he starts his segments with the rock ..then you'll see massive jealousy lol


The Rock or "dwayne" as CM Punk hilariously calls him will not put up with CM Punks sh*t and will take him down a peg or 2, The Rock will be allowed to go off on Punk as it is a face vs heel role whereas with cena he had to hold back a bit, cannot wait for this feud to happen.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

spezzano2311 said:


> Totally disagree with what seems to be the general consensus here. I'm a Punk fan but I thought Miz got the better last night! It seemed awkward when Punk was insulting Miz whilst Miz seemed totally comfortable. The crowd was so quiet in that segment and only Miz got a reaction.


Yeah, I'll give Miz this. While he isn't good with talking on-the-spot, it's not a required skill in WWE. However, he remained calm through most of it...I'm sure he's endured worse backstage from JBL


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

I can't believe people are actually saying Punk buried Miz. Alvarez even talked about "buried ten feet deep".

First of all, Punks promo was a shoot. Miz' promo was scripted, how can we compare these two?

And even in his shoot, which is supposed to be real and in which he is supposed to say the truth, he, with a straight face, actually claims such things as stealing the show at Mania 27. Who cares about Punk/Orton? That was nothing more than a good midcard match. HHH/Taker was the showstealer and only really good match on that show.

Normally I would say, okay that guy's a heel and he's trying to get heat. But in Punks case, since shooting is his "specialty", he really believes this bullshit he says. He really believes he stole the show at mania. How delusional can someone be?

Not to mention, that he keeps calling guys by their real names, implying that these guys need a fake name, when he himself has the fakest of all names, CM Punk.

For me, Miz clearly wins this one. Miz was better in his scripted promo than Punk in his shoot, where it's a lot easier to get a reaction. And, yeah Miz improvised comebacks were childish. But they got a better reaction than Punks well thought out shoots and that's the only thing that matters.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

From what I have heard in the radio interviews, nobody likes the Miz but I dont think there is any legit heat between the two, Punk was just having some fun and in the process exposing that Miz is really not that good on the mic.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Theres clearly legit heat between the two of them. That promo on Raw just showed it all. Those guys really hate each other you could cut the atmosphere with a knife


----------



## StreakBald (Apr 2, 2012)

spezzano2311 said:


> Totally disagree with what seems to be the general consensus here. I'm a Punk fan but I thought Miz got the better last night! It seemed awkward when Punk was insulting Miz whilst Miz seemed totally comfortable. The crowd was so quiet in that segment and only Miz got a reaction.


Thank God there's still sane Punk fan.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Miz really did outdo Punk.

The sad thing was how Punk was stating how Miz was such a suckup, which is basically how to play a face well, pathetic, but true.

Then immediately after it Punk shouted shit about the city multiple times, which is the pathetic way to get heat.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

So..."you're mom... OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH"
Is a sign of someone who is comfortable and not being buried?

Everyone ITT must be in middle school. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

Smoogle said:


> you think he doesn't like the MIZ just wait until he starts his segments with the rock ..then you'll see massive jealousy lol


rocky marks vs punk marks, this forum is going to turn into a shitstorm


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

TheF1BOB said:


> Punk is jealous because his time is almost up while Mikes is only beginning.
> 
> Hated that remark about not going to "WRESTLING SCHOOL" considering Miz has improved significantly since when he was WWE Champion.


That wrestling school comment is what makes his marks think that he buried Miz but the crowd didn't even react to it because they don't care about that.

Just like i said at the start of the thread Miz held his own out there. The crowd actually reacted to what he was saying. It doesn't matter how childish his comeback was it got a reaction out of the crowd.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

CM Punk: ''you didnt pay attention in wrestling school either jerk'' :lmao this cracks me up


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oxitron said:


> Then immediately after it Punk shouted shit about the city multiple times, which is the pathetic way to get heat.


That's what heels do.


----------



## Zach Gowen's Leg (Oct 25, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> CM Punk: ''you didnt pay attention in wrestling school either jerk'' :lmao this cracks me up


It's funny cause it's true.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Miz did wrestling school and passed and now hes in WWE and is a top star

I would of marked out if Miz has said to CM Punk ''go back to ROH''


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Headliner said:


> That's what heels do.


It's the easy way for heat.
Heyman tries for proper heat, Punk takes the cheap way out.

Point is, people will bag faces for using cheap ways to get pops like people are here and Punk did by telling Miz he's a suckup, but no one bags heels for the same reason.


----------



## John_Sheena22 (Apr 19, 2012)

The segment was pretty intense.
Punk went for cheap heat for sure. Can't say who got the upperhand in this segment.
However, I'm looking forward for more of face Miz.


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

I think some of you guys had unrealistic expectations from that segment or are just trying to bury the Miz because you don't like him or your hero might not like him.
- The segment is NOT Miz vs. Punk. It was centered around the lie detector test and finding out the truth about Punk/Heyman/Shield/Maddox. A verbal battle between Punk/Miz would take away from that and would be counterproductive. Punk's role was to be annoyed/pissed off about doing the test, especially upon hearing insulting questions, and fire insults at the host which he did well. It's debateable whether or not he went too far since some of the insults were legit as they were issues Punk has alluded to in the past in real life. The Miz's job was to hold his composure and keep the show rolling/get to the point, which he did just fine. If he was caught off guard in any way, then he played it off very well. Bottom line is expecting a current midcarder, in the face host role, to go back and forth with or outwit a main eventer he's not in a storyline with in that moment is unreasonable IMO. If anybody looked bad in the segment it would be Punk who clearly dug deep for his insults and got zero reaction while Miz got a huge reaction with a lousy mother joke which took no effort.
- The mother joke was obviously lame, but the delivery was solid and the sarcastic OHHH was even better as evidenced by the crowd and Lawler's reaction. It broke the tension of Punk's tirade and again, *got a reaction* which is the whole point. Cmon, anybody who watches wrestling with any sort of regularity knows that it's not always about the substance of a joke/catchphrase, it's the delivery and the reaction you get. Miz's own "I'm Awesome" line is a perfect example. It's super douchy but it's catchy and the crowd has been all over it for about 3 years now. If you're looking for intellectual battles and insults then why are you watching PG era WWE in the first place. I don't know why people suddenly had such an issue with that, other than to whine about Miz. Yeah the Miz's joke was lame but telling people they 'suck' and 'need to go back to wrestling school' is brilliant? Right....
- I would personally LOVE a heel punk/face miz feud somewhere down the line. I think they work great together, I loved the disgusted looks Punk was making when Miz was running his mouth in the first segment, especially when Punk thought it was his turn to talk and Miz kept on speaking. I think this feud would be 100x better than Punk/Cena and Punk/Ryback, especially in a setting where both are on the offensive. Punk would get the best in a war or words but Miz seems like he could hold his own better than most.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

imthemountie said:


> I think some of you guys had unrealistic expectations from that segment or are just trying to bury the Miz because you don't like him or your hero might not like him.
> - The segment is NOT Miz vs. Punk. It was centered around the lie detector test and finding out the truth about Punk/Heyman/Shield/Maddox. A verbal battle between Punk/Miz would take away from that and would be counterproductive. Punk's role was to be annoyed/pissed off about doing the test, especially upon hearing insulting questions, and fire insults at the host which he did well. It's debateable whether or not he went too far since some of the insults were legit as they were issues Punk has alluded to in the past in real life. The Miz's job was to hold his composure and keep the show rolling/get to the point, which he did just fine. If he was caught off guard in any way, then he played it off very well. Bottom line is expecting a current midcarder, in the face host role, to go back and forth with or outwit a main eventer he's not in a storyline with in that moment is unreasonable IMO. If anybody looked bad in the segment it would be Punk who clearly dug deep for his insults and got zero reaction while Miz got a huge reaction with a lousy mother joke which took no effort.
> - The mother joke was obviously lame, but the delivery was solid and the sarcastic OHHH was even better as evidenced by the crowd and Lawler's reaction. It broke the tension of Punk's tirade and again, *got a reaction* which is the whole point. Cmon, anybody who watches wrestling with any sort of regularity knows that it's not always about the substance of a joke/catchphrase, it's the delivery and the reaction you get. Miz's own "I'm Awesome" line is a perfect example. It's super douchy but it's catchy and the crowd has been all over it for about 3 years now. If you're looking for intellectual battles and insults then why are you watching PG era WWE in the first place. I don't know why people suddenly had such an issue with that, other than to whine about Miz. Yeah the Miz's joke was lame but telling people they 'suck' and 'need to go back to wrestling school' is brilliant? Right....
> - I would personally LOVE a heel punk/face miz feud somewhere down the line. I think they work great together, I loved the disgusted looks Punk was making when Miz was running his mouth in the first segment, especially when Punk thought it was his turn to talk and Miz kept on speaking. I think this feud would be 100x better than Punk/Cena and Punk/Ryback, especially in a setting where both are on the offensive. Punk would get the best in a war or words but Miz seems like he could hold his own better than most.


Good post and I agree with almost everything you said. Usually you are absolutely right it's important who gets the better crowd reaction, but that crowd and almost every other crowd nowadays blow hard. Either way I think both of them played their roles more than fine in the segment and a future feud between the two will be great as far as mic delivery goes.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Ugh, so many fucking idiots in this thread.

Heel delivers heel promo = LOL HES SHOOTING!!11!

Seriously, what the fuck do you guys expect him to say? Has it got to the point now where anything even remotely resembling a decent put down is labelled a 'shoot'? If he said anything else, he'd still be labelled as a chicken shit heel. However, for the record I think The Miz did pretty good also, apart from 'WALRUS' and that ever-so-edgy 'ur mom' joke. Ugh.


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> The two most sensible posts in this thread, I swear this forum is literally a male gossip site smh. Punk & Miz did their jobs if they got everybody reaching for theories like they truly hate each other.


True, nobody really knows if they legit hate each other, perhaps they're just very good actors for all we know. I do think the whole segment was designed for Punk to bury him without much resistance so I don't think Punk went too far with it. At least for his own sake I hope not and I would love to believe he isn't that big a mark to believe the stuff about his match with Orton or talk about 'forgettable title reigns', the guy doesn't even headline a good number of the PPV's as champion. Plus, Punk did put Miz over when sarcastically telling the crowd to cheer for him, a good way to get a shot in and at the same time generate a positive reaction for Miz, which further shows how brilliant Punk is as heel. So who knows. I personally think they've ironed out their differences and they'd like people to think there's legit heat to sell and up the intensity of segments like this.


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

Perfect.Insanity said:


> Good post and I agree with almost everything you said. Usually you are absolutely right it's important who gets the better crowd reaction, but that crowd and almost every other crowd nowadays blow hard. Either way I think both of them played their roles more than fine in the segment and future feud between them will be great as far as mic delivery goes.


Thank you and you're right, just because the crowd reacts doesn't mean Miz won or anything. But I think people are forgetting Miz is a face now, cheap pops are what faces do and if it works it works.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

Decent filler feud a brewing.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I think CM Punk is butthurt that Miz main evented Wrestlemania and was WWE champion before him theres pure jealousy there


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

anyway Punk owned miz. All you haters shut up. Punk damaged miz and he recovered with a highschool joke??? 

unk2 really?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

alliance said:


> Punk Obliterated himself...
> 
> Miz looked WAY more mature and in control of the whole situation
> 
> ...


I feel the same way. Punk was just ranting trying to say anything that sounded edgy or broke kayfabe. I thought it was funny to talk about Miz having a forgettable title reign when it wasn't until recently that Cena stopped overshadowing Punk while WWE Champion.


----------

